# My new black babies(more pix)



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have always wanted a Black boer goat. Well I got 2 today. 1 buck and 1 doe. The buck is Jager (yager) and the doe is Porsche. I went down to Roll Farms after work and picked them up. I have wanted a doeling from their doe Levi for a few years now and I finally got one. Porsche is 2 days old and Jager is 1 week old today. Well here they are.
Jager








Porsche








Both of them after their bottles


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new black babies*

Nice black babies!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: My new black babies*

Beautiful!! SOLID black?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: My new black babies*

Jager has the smallest amount of white on one front hoof. Porsche is solid black.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: My new black babies*

Cool! :thumb: They are both very pretty!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: My new black babies*

Thanks a lot I am pretty happy with them.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: My new black babies*

Wow! They are gorgeous!!! So you got the buck too- :greengrin: AWESOME!

Can't wait to watch them grow! Are they from different sires?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: My new black babies*

That is great news. They look so shiny too.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: My new black babies*

They are both beautiful. Will you be keeping Jager for a herdsire prospect?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: My new black babies*

BBB- Yes I got the buck to because I figured then I would have a buddy for Porsche and later on when I have to separate Caliber He will get a buddy. I am going to keep him a buck and maybe breed him to a doe or 2. His sire is Freeney and so I am not expecting alot out of him but we will see. Porsche's sire is Saturday who is Freeney's dad but he is much better then Freeney. Freeney has nubian in him where as Saturday was a fullblood. So I will not be breeding these 2 together but I have the possibility for spots out of Caliber and Jager.

Merry- Thanks they are pretty shiny LOL

Heather- Thanks they are awesome I am really happy with them so far. I will keep Jager a buck and we will see how he grows if I decide to sell him I will sell him as a buck to someone that wants pretty kids. He has no papers because he is 88%. Porshe is also 88%.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: My new black babies*

I really like Porshe! They both look good and healthy, cant wait to see how they do for you!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: My new black babies*

They are so beautiful :thumbup: Grats


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: My new black babies*

Too cute  Congrats! It looks like they have been disbudded or is it just the lighting?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My new black babies*

Like I commented on facebook, I adore these babies! I hope and pray they mature into nice goats for you! They sure are nice looking babies! Are your nieces going to show Porsche in the fair this summer? I bet they could have fun with her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: My new black babies*

Too cute! love the color!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: My new black babies*

Yeehaw!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: My new black babies*

Well Thank you everyone
Lost Prairie- Jager was dis budded because I like my bucks that way. Porsche how ever was not again because I like my does to have horns. LOL

I don't remember who asked but yes one of the kids will show Porsche. I said Taylor would but she is in a lot of trouble and sure has been a handful this year so I don't think it will be her. Kerigan is in trouble at the moment and I think she will show her but I am not telling her that. C'arra will be showing this year but it will be her first year and she already will have 3 goats so I don't want to give her anymore.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: My new black babies*

Here are a few more from today
Porsche- She was not standing the best but she is only 3 days old I can give her a break








Jager








Both of them playing


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh what cuties! I am so glad you got 2--much more fun that way! Porsche is the perfect name for that little beauty!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice looking for so young.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOVE the last pic!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I want a black doe now


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

See they are addicting. I love these two to pieces. I am way more excited over them then I was with our first red kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice... :thumb:


----------

